# Photos of my new and old car, also need some help



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So I used to be driving this around:










1991 Nissan Pulsar Hatchback

And I just got this one instead:










1979 Toyota Ute

Pretty bl00dy big difference I know. The ute is a dinosaur, and its not at all pretty but its slightly more practical, I can stop putting the goats on the back seat of the hatchback now!

The little red car was my first car ... and its been so good to me ... and I'm actually kinda sad to see it go. I wish I could keep it but cant afford two rego's. :cry2: I'm a wimp, I know 

Now, is anyone mechanically minded? I need to figure out FAST how to get music in this car. All it has is a radio. I CANNOT live without either a CD or MP3 player in the car.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I sure like that lil truck boy howdy! Sorry cant help you with the music, mine is never without a CD player either it would drive me nuts!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Does it have a cigarette lighter thingy that you can plug stuff into it? If it does for $20-$40 you can buy a radio transmitter that plugs into the cigarette lighter and into your mp3 player. It sends out a strong radio signal and you can play your mp3 songs right over the radio


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

AHA! Thanks Sarah, yes it does have a cigarette lighter. 

Oh thank goodness, I was freaking out about not having decent music

I considered not buying it, thats how important the music thing is to me lol I spend ALOT of time in my car and would go insane if I couldnt have music going


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL you're welcome 

I'm the same way, I have to have good music while I'm driving, I absolutely despise radio, its nothing but rap music and commercials nowadays :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

pickups are always better to have, when you have livestock... :greengrin:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

keren said:


> I need to figure out FAST how to get music in this car.[/img]


The lack of a CD Player would seem to be the least of your problems. Didn't you even notice that the steering wheel is on the completely wrong side of the vehicle?!! :shrug: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my.... :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: Good one Bob!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol I got confused then .. about the steering wheel :ROFL: 

I like our steering wheels :greengrin: :greengrin: 
And I think you should buy one of those CD players that can fit into those slots at the front.
But you need them wired in and stuff. So i dunno.
Good luck finding something xD


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a radio transmitter thing and I hook it up to my ipod or CD player


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hm..
My brothers old car only had a cassete player and radio, so he bought a cd/cassete, and radio set, took the plastic stuff off, took our the old thing, wired up the new one and put everything back together? 

Don't ask me how he did it.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ummm I don't positively know if I am right but that radio looks like its an AM radio. I think transmitters work on the FM frequency only. It might be more practical to find a new or used radio with a CD player built in.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Actually stereos are easy to install in a car, truck, even motorcycle or gokart :greengrin: 
and obviously a girl can do it since I install my own.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Or you could get and iPod and speakers? xD


----------

